
An unexpected origin story for a lopsided black hole merger - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-unexpected-story-lopsided-black-hole.html
======
bookofjoe
>Astrophysical Implications of GW190412 as a Remnant of a Previous Black-Hole
Merger

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.101103)

